# Ava Grace Walker. ---> 22.04.08(ALL UPDATED)



## HannahGraceee

*Finally home*
so i can add all the details i missed out :)​

It all began on the 20th of april, i came in for an induction at frimley park hospital at 7.30am
I was monitored for 30 mins and had blood pressure and tests ect... then led to having a prepess (a new form of induction & i was the first at the hosital to try it lol)
walked around lots but a 10pm went to the toilet and it had fallen out :cry: told MW and she said to have a good nights sleep and she will examend me in the morning to seee how many cm i was and ill either hve my waters broke or ill have the gel by this point i was having a bloody show and back ache so i was hoping maybe something had come of it!
21/04/09, was examded by a HUGE MAN which 3 of his fingers were the same size as my boyfriends hands (completely KILLED) at 12ish 3cm can have waters broke go over to delivary got all ready to go and they say... no rooms left..wait a while, 3 hours later still no bed.. realisticly going tomo morning i was totally gutted but after i had a bath it was about 6.00pm and theres was a room FINALLY :happydance: 
i had my waters broken at 7.45om and of for a walk contractions coming 4 mins apart
then was examened at 10:45 still 3cm dilated :( put on a drip to start my contractions at this point i was pissed off as contactions were coming every 4 mins lastin a good 30-40secs decided natural birth was defo not for me and asked for gas and air.
gas and air was perfect until i started beingsick and wet myself
2.45 still gas and air but only 3.5cms but still 0.5 was better then nothing 
6.45 started asking for an epideral as was only 4cms got a epideral around 8.ooam it worked wel for 20 min but stoped working(pretty sure i knocked it out but my mum told me not to be so silly:rofl: that was impossible) so was still using gas and air aswell
doctor came to exame me at 12ish (Same man that examened me with the HUGE Hands, which now were complete COVERED in blood:shock:)and said babys back to back and your oonly 4.5cms 5cm at a push he said were have to do a c-section at about 1pm at this point i had been up since 5.am the day beforre about 33 hours so i was very grateful lol 
By this point i had trown up 5 times and wet my self a good 8 times by now, and the whole room stunk of banna and tofee ceral bar i had during labour :blush:
marc decided agasint coming with me so my mum came, so i got changed in to a gown and put on a blue sheet, wheeled down to the threate by this point i was complete shitting myself:cry:

had to have my epidual taken out, which the midwife told me that ihad knocked out JUST LIKE I SAID BEFORE!! 

as i was getting my spinal block i passed out and people in my dream said, they only do this so they can kill you! i woke up to my mum asking me if im ok, to which i answered NO!! :rofl: but then said yes lol 

i was shaking so much while having my c-cestion and asked half way though if they had started yet :rofl: they told me i had a baby girl and i started crying so did my mum :cry: but then asked if i wanted to hold her and i started heving(sp) like i was gonna be sick! so my mum got first hold - 

as i was taken to recovy room, my mum kept telling me ava was gonna be out in a while cos she was having her hair and make up done but i knew it was because she couldnt breathe 

i throw up about 10Ls of water when i got to recovry and later that night ava was taken to special care and later we found out she had strep b, an infection in her blood :cry: now 13 days old she is right as rain apart from being hungry 24/7! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

FRIMLEY PARK NEEDS A SLAP!!!
no beds!!!

cant wait to read the rest chick
and im dying to see your daughter!!
rest up ok!
glad to hear you're all ok 
:hugs:

and of course CONGRATS to you and marc!
:happydance::happydance:

xx​


----------



## pinkmummy

Hope shes here for you soon hunni! :hugs: Good luck xxx


----------



## navarababe

Congrats hun, u did sooo well. Your daughter is just amazing. :hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun, cant wait to see the piccies, you have done sooooo well!! xxx


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations hun, cant wait for piccies :hugs:


----------



## Gwizz

Huge Congrats :happydance:


----------



## kellysays2u

Congratulations hun! I was sad to hear you didnt get the natural birth you had wanted and that it went as far from it as a c-section but you seem to be coping alright with it. Hope you and little Ava are doing alright and are home soon. I know Ava is sick but she must get better so she can be home with her mummy!


----------



## ames_x

Congrats chick :hugs: x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations sweetie, can't wait for pics :hugs: x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congrats Han!:hugs:


----------



## Pops

Congratulations again hunny, she is just gorgeous :hugs:

xxx


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Can't wait for the rest of the story, congratulations hunni! 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!! :D :D


----------



## massacubano

congrats sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## sadiescooby

Congratulations. Shounds like you've had a very rough time. Hope you make a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Updated!


----------



## AubreyK80

Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun. sorry to hear ava was poorly! i carried group b strep when iwas pregnant, but thankfully katie was ok! xxxx


----------



## AutumnRose

Congrats:D


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats glad to hear ava is doing well xxx


----------



## kookie

congrats hun xx


----------



## danapeter36

Love ya so much Hanny you did so well xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Aw wow what an active labour lol! So glad you are all ok now hun she is lovely from the piccie on your ticker! :D Well done sweetie! :hugs: xx


----------



## hayley x

Congratulations on baby Ava!! :) xxx


----------



## Samemka

Congrats hun! x x


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Once again congratulations Hanny!
You are such a superstar :hugs:
Ava is blooming gorgeous!! 

Love ya

xXx


----------



## Emsy26

Huge congrats hunny xxx


----------



## LittlePickle

congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## SJK

sorry you had a hard time, but big congrats xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations! :D


----------



## emie

shes beautiful congrats hun....:hugs:


----------



## sarah1989

_Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!!_


----------

